

Kingston Rolls Out 128GB Wi-Drive for Smart Devices - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/kingston_rolls_out_128gb_wi-drive_smart_devices130

======
justinbkerr
Handy

------
jimmthang
sweet

